# chinese fortune cookies



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Virginity like bubble, one prick, all gone. 
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

Man who run in front of car get tired. 
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

Man who run behind car get exhausted. 
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

Man with hand in pocket feel cocky all day. 
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

Foolish man give wife grand piano, wise man give wife upright organ. *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

Man who walk through airport turnstile sideways going to Bangkok . *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

Man with one chopstick go hungry...
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

Man who scratch ass should not bite fingernails. *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

Man who eat many prunes get good run for money . *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

Baseball is wrong: man with four balls cannot walk. *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

Panties not best thing on earth! But next to best thing on earth. *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

War does not determine who is right, war determine who is left. *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

Wife who put husband in doghouse soon find him in cat house. *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

Man who fight with wife all day get no piece at night. *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

It take many nails to build crib, but one screw to fill it. *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

Man who drive like hell, bound to get there. 
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

Man who stand on toilet is high on pot. 
*~*~*~* ~ *~*~*~*~*~* 

Man who live in glass house should change clothes in basement. *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

Man who fish in other man's well often catch crabs. *~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

Man who fart in church sit in own pew. 
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~* 

Crowded elevator smell different to midget. 
*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

ok you got me lol on the real.


----------



## Niclexis (Dec 9, 2005)

Those are too funny. I am still laughing.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I have heard the majority of those before but the STILL crack me up!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

that was just too funny!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Some of those were funny!!!


----------



## italianwjt (Aug 5, 2007)

hilllllllllllllllarious!!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

They are pretty funny, lol!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thats Funny.


----------

